# Sweet Harry Girl



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

11/16/1996 - 7/31/2008

May you rest in peace my big Harry monster...


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. When you posted about Harry's illness, I was hoping you would have more time with her. I know deciding when to let them go is such a difficult decision. I hope you are feeling peaceful about it all and not doubting yourself, and that your heart and mind are full of sweet wonderful memories of your beautiful Harry. Tears and hugs here . . .


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of your Harry.

Run free and sleep softly Harry


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed Harry Girl


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Harry


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Harry's passing. She was a gorgeous girl. Hugs to you all.

R.I.P. Harry


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. I was hoping you would have more time with your sweet girl. Godspeed, Sweetheart.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you. It was a heartbreaking decision.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose our sweet companions. She was beautiful.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I must have missed the thread about Harry being sick...Im so sorry, its never easy losing a loved one...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to see about Harry. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It doesn't matter how many times we go through this it still brings tears to my eyes. Take care of the others they will need lots of hugs!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dear Sweet Harry (((((Hugs)))))
Placing you in my thoughts and prayers.
RIP Gorgeous Girl Harry.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry. When I read about Harry's diagnosis, I too was praying that you'd have more time with her.
Rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss of sweet Harry. She was so beautiful. It is so hard to let them go even when we know we need to so they don't suffer. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry, rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry about the loss of sweet Harry. She was so beautiful and reminds me so much of my Apache. I hope they are playing together at the bridge. I will light a candle and hold you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs, Betty


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl! She was beautiful and clearly well loved! ((hugs))


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. She is in great company now at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a glorious girl, with that kindly bear face and beautiful coat; I am so sorry. You definitely did the right things for her. It is the most profound thing that happens with a dog- watching over a singular life from puppyhood to the end, holding the old dog in your arms that one last time. And the first few hours are intense with images& memories. I got teary for good Harry, and took time to remember my own past dog loves in her honor.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Harry. she was a beauty!!

rest well Harry!

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_I'm so very sorry..._


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a beautiful girl-a true treasure! I am so sorry for her loss-those decisions, even when they are the right ones, are never easy.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss. Harry was such a pretty girl. Big hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of you're beautiful girl, she is running free and playing with all the bridge kids.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you at this sad time, Harry was sos beautiful.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Rest In Peace Beautiful Girl *


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, I missed the thread where she was sick too. I hope your grief is lessened by your memories. This does seem to be a bit of a sad time lately.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*so Sorry For The Loss Of Your Beautiful Harry Girl*


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Harry. Play hard at the bridge sweet Harry......you are in great company.

Darlene
Angel Sandy: 10/31/98-08/04/06


----------

